# Mini Navigation SD card problem?



## TonysR60 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi, Im in the process of doing a retrofit of basic speedometer to navigation head unit in a R60 2014 countryman.
I have had it wired up (headunit, display and joystick) on the bench and powered it up. Several menus on the display were not selectable, including settings and navigation. Im guessing its because I was not plugged into the car and it needs to read other modules.

Would this be the case?

Anyhow, I checked the SD plugged into the headunit, and it is dead - no response from computer to say I had put it in and no sign in file explorer (windows 10).
It is not an original card its a panasonic 16GB with some random looking code on it (not a VIN).

Is this going to be a huge problem for me? How can I replace this card and what are the files on the card and where can I get them?

Any help and advice on this would be gratefully received thanks.


----------



## TonysR60 (Dec 1, 2021)

75 views and no replies, does anyone know what files are on the card?
Its a longshot, would someone be willing to clone their card and upload the files to a fileshare site?


----------

